# dot - slash



## Encolpius

Sziasztok, hogy ejtik magyarul internetcímekben a slash-t. Arra persze emlékszem, hogy pont hu, de tovább... törtvonal vagy szles? Köszi.


----------



## Abendstern

szia
"per"-nek


----------

